# Wahaaay! I did it! I fitted a strap!!!



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Was considering buying a genuine Omega leather strap and clasp for my 60th birthday Speedmaster '57 but at £180 each, a tad on the expensive side and a big mistake if I don't like 'em! The watch came with a bracelet and my only other watch, a Tag Aquaracer, also has a bracelet so not 100% sure as I haven't worn a watch with a strap for years.

Anyway, I thought I'd buy a similar strap and tool to try out first. Both the strap and the tool came in the post today. Quite easy to change the strap. Anyway, strap fitted, I think it suits the vintage/retro style of the watch and it looks............ bloody marvellous, and it's a lot lighter!

The saving (including the purchase of the spring pin tool) compared to an official Omega strap and clasp was......... £328.05!

Still, only another 105 sleeps before I'm allowed to wear it outside the house.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Steve D UK said:


> Was considering buying a genuine Omega leather strap and clasp for my 60th birthday Speedmaster '57 but at £180 each, a tad on the expensive side and a big mistake if I don't like 'em! The watch came with a bracelet and my only other watch, a Tag Aquaracer, also has a bracelet so not 100% sure as I haven't worn a watch with a strap for years.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd buy a similar strap and tool to try out first. Both the strap and the tool came in the post today. Quite easy to change the strap. Anyway, strap fitted and it looks............ bloody marvellous, and it's a lot lighter!
> 
> ...


 Looks good to me, blends nicely with the hands lume. :thumbsup:

Leave the bracelet in the box. :yes:


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

I like that A LOT


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

THE WATCH LOOKS AWESOME! AND I AM GENERALLY A BRACELET TYPE!

WHY THE 105 SLEEPS TILL YOU CAN WEAR IT OUTSIDE? DECEMBER 8TH YOUR B'DAY MAYBE? :yes:


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Looking really nice some watches look better on a strap rather than a bracelet and that's one of them


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Well done that man - nothing (generally) beats a good bit of quality leather. :biggrin:


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Roddyjb said:


> THE WATCH LOOKS AWESOME! AND I AM GENERALLY A BRACELET TYPE!
> 
> WHY THE 105 SLEEPS TILL YOU CAN WEAR IT OUTSIDE? DECEMBER 8TH YOUR B'DAY MAYBE? :yes:


 60th birthday present. November 30th. I made it 105 days from when I posted. 96 from now!! Or three months, five days, seven hours and one minute from.....NOW!

(not that I'm counting)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

> Well done that man - nothing (generally) beats a good bit of quality leather. :biggrin:


 Don't be naughty Honor! 

And Stevie D, you are officially on the downward road now! You'll end up buying a Grandfather clock next, with chimes and drive the wife and neighbours daft!


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Very nice Steve , watch and strap are a great combination . :thumbs_up:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

> Well done that man - nothing (generally) beats a good bit of quality leather. :biggrin:


 Hmm, not when you've suffered the "lochgelly heavy".










Of course @mel being an angel, you'll have no idea what I'm on about. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Has the surname got anything to do with it, dear WRENCH. :laugh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

No I got sixers at the school, same as most! Double Handers! :bash:


----------

